# Plane Blade Kanji



## cotedupy (Oct 6, 2021)

Might someone be able to translate these? If you can read them that is, they’re quite faint!

Many thanks in advance to the usual suspects 










Here’s the top side fwiw. I think it looks iron clad, possibly.


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 6, 2021)

Not sure what to make of this. If it's 功者 (kôsha), then it'd just roughly mean "a clever or skilled person". Not sure if that's a very useful identifier of anything.


----------



## KenHash (Oct 6, 2021)

Clearly the first kanji is 功 and the second being 者 is a good guess considering how worn down it is.
Kousha means a skill developed by training over a long time, or a person who has such skill.


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 8, 2021)

Qapla' said:


> Not sure what to make of this. If it's 功者 (kôsha), then it'd just roughly mean "a clever or skilled person". Not sure if that's a very useful identifier of anything.





KenHash said:


> Clearly the first kanji is 功 and the second being 者 is a good guess considering how worn down it is.
> Kousha means a skill developed by training over a long time, or a person who has such skill.



Thank you guys! Looking at it in hand, and up close, I'd be pretty sure you're right about the second Kanji. It isn't a particularly posh one I don't think (but probably quite old) so perhaps doesn't have any brand or maker info. But always interesting to know these things!

Will hopefully be a nice thing to practice polishing on, if the banding comes up the way I hope.


----------

